# Expat Clubs or Associations near Burlington/Oakville ON



## hughm (May 13, 2011)

Hi all, 

I am a new member and a newcomer to Canada. I would love to find a club or association with Irish and/or British expats in or around the Burlington/Oakville area.

Does anyone know of any?

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## Siouxie (May 16, 2011)

There are quite a few Brits who meet up at The Poacher in Burlington - Sundays even the local welsh male voice choir goes there.

Their website is their full name at .ca 

436 Pearl Street
Burlington, ON
L7R 2N1
905-639-6291


----------



## hughm (May 13, 2011)

thanks Siouxie, I'll be sure to drop by.

Hugh


----------



## Siouxie (May 16, 2011)

You are most welcome. I believe there is also a british expats group that meets up - I am unable to post links but a quick google search should reveal it. (using google . ca)


----------

